# Residency in Portugal for Americans



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

Spoke today with a attorney about the residency visa for American citizens. Explained that my secondary insurance states that I have worldwide coverage if it is an emergency. But the lawyer says that the coverage has to be at least €30,000. I don’t see any maximum amounts listed in my “evidence of coverage” because it just says emergency services. Has anyone come across this particular situation?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

cruizes said:


> I don’t see any maximum amounts listed in my “evidence of coverage” because it just says emergency services. Has anyone come across this particular situation?


Never when reading the policy. Often when reading the sales brochure or web equivalent.


----------



## ConveyP (Oct 28, 2017)

Call your insurance company cusromer service. My policy has no maximum amount on it but I needed the insurance comapany to generate a letter for me which summarized the key provisions covered when traveling abroad and it showed no maximum cap on coverage = met the $30k requirement. This was not a one off request the customer service person was able to generate a form letter and email it to me within an hour re my cocerage abroad. Call customer service number on back if ID card.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Since I posted in Oct, I learned that companies who have insurance policies that meet Schengen visa reuirements also issue letters confirming the coverage of the policy meets those requirements.


----------

